# Panne bei ESL TV Intel Extreme Masters IEM Stream/WoW



## Aholic (13. Dezember 2009)

Hats noch wer gesehen? 
(Das ganze passierte Live vor 10min)

Zur Vorgeschichte: Die Moderatoren der Sendung hatten ihre World of Warcraft Login Daten im Notepad gespeichert, mit denen sie sich "gerade" einloggen wollten. Die Accounts wurden von Blizzard bereit gestellt.
In diesen Moment haben die Techniker die Monitore abgecaptured, und das ganze war also Live im ESL TV zu sehen.

Natürlich hat einer der tausenden Zuschauer auf dem Stream einen Screen davon gemacht, sich eingeloggt und das PW geändert.

Nun steht man vor einem Problem, denn die Sendung ist Live und nichts geht, man versucht gerade verzweifelt Blizzard zu kontaktieren 

Wer sich die weiteren geschehen bei ESL TV anschauen möchte:
ESL TV: Esl Tv Stream - Germany - ESL TV
Grad nur Werbung 

Hier nochmal der Screen, der gerade durch die Comments geht:
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/4035/lmaorr.jpg
Die Daten gehen natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Selene (13. Dezember 2009)

*EPIC FAIL*



Ich schaus mir grad an 

"Show continues shortly..."
wer´s glaubt....


Einfach göttlich wie er die Sache erklären zu versucht.
Insgesamt haben sie´s aber relativ gut gelöst.


----------



## ZeroToxin (13. Dezember 2009)

ouch. das is hart ^^


----------



## nfsgame (13. Dezember 2009)

Peinlich .


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

find ich mal genial


----------

